# Columbia Waitlist - 2008



## jamie_LEE (Apr 29, 2008)

For waitlisted guys at C.U


----------



## jamie_LEE (Apr 29, 2008)

I am on the High Waitlist for C.U MFA.

Huh, grad application REALLY drives me crazy.

D9 you think I can get in?

I hope that the Waitlist is not pretty long.

Good luck to all.


----------



## chow (Apr 29, 2008)

Well.. I'm on the waitlist for Film Stduies M.A. Even though they said the waitlist is not that long but who knows..I can't do anything but just waiting. It makes me really crazy...


----------



## ada (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Jamie,

I hear you! I am on the same "high" boat. I also wonder what does "small and select amount of people" mean?

I just try to keep my options open, but I think about it every stupid hour - unfortunately


----------



## moscuestahelado (Apr 29, 2008)

i am also on the waitlist at columbia, but did not get a 'high' status...


----------



## letranger (May 3, 2008)

> Originally posted by ada:
> Hey Jamie,
> 
> I hear you! I am on the same "high" boat. I also wonder what does "small and select amount of people" mean?
> ...



hey ada, i have been placed on their high waitlist too. meanwhile i am dealing with it as a rejection and moving on with my life. peace.


----------



## jamie_LEE (May 4, 2008)

hi all.
any good news?
i tried calling Columbia to see if there were any changes.
and they said:

Unfortunately, we do not have much information on waitlist status here in the admissions office. The departments usually contact those who are selected from the waitlist by phone or email. So, if your status changes, you will be contacted that way. Thanks for your patience,
Sh*t.

Do you guys have any other options?
i was accepted to CALARTS MFA. but i cannot take my mind off C.U.

anyway, good luck to all.


----------



## ada (May 4, 2008)

well, no news here too.

I had also tried to call Columbia early last week. Admissions office has clearly nothing to do with notifications. I think Eric Mendelsohn is the guy who will call when a spot will miraculously be available.

Well, my other option is starting to work as a new grad! But Jamie: CalArts is great! How many Tim Burtons do we have in the film industry?

Plus, personally I know some VFX designers from CalArts and they are in every big movie! It's just that they don't make the news very often...


----------



## letranger (May 4, 2008)

no news here either. will let you know if i hear anything. i dont think there is any way for us to know what goes on behind admissions door. meanwhile, my only other option is to start shooting a movie with my ex1. que sera sera guys.


----------



## ada (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
 Columbia called from a private number today and told me that a spot was available!



Good luck! I hope they will call  you tomorrow!


----------



## jamie_LEE (May 5, 2008)

i get a email from c.u also!!

i was accepted to c.u!!

good luck for waitlisters and congats for admit!!


----------



## letranger (May 5, 2008)

ada, jamie, this is great news, congratulations! i got the long-awaited call today too. I'm finally in! See you all in september.


----------



## ada (May 5, 2008)

> Originally posted by letranger:
> ada, jamie, this is great news, congratulations! i got the long-awaited call today too. I'm finally in! See you all in september.


This is literally so great! Congratulations are yours! I am really glad for you. See you soon!
moscuestahelado, come on! You are the next one!


----------



## d_lefeb (May 6, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad you'll be joining us next fall! Please join the Facebook group "The Third Eye" to meet fellow forum people (like me!) and add me as a friend  dominique_spearitt@hotmail.com


----------



## JD77 (May 14, 2008)

Hi All! I have been lurking a while on here, afraid to speak up! But, I applied to CU and was waitlisted.

BUT the good news is that I got the call today! I'm going to CU!!

I am just so happy, happy! happy!!

JDREB


----------



## ada (May 14, 2008)

Hey!

This is superbly incredible news!
Congratulations!
Now it is the relaxing time. Just chill out and of course be happy!

see you in fall!


----------



## JD77 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not going to lie... I'm kinda psyched!


----------



## JD77 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the Congrats! Same to you!


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 14, 2008)

welcome to the family, everyone!

i look forward to meeting every single one of you!

best,

andy


----------



## ajfortenbacher (May 14, 2008)

I mailed in my deposit today, kicking this financial adventure into motion.  I guess we're going to have a pretty awesome class coming in this year!  It's going to be a great experience!  So, what's everyone doing for housing?


----------



## d_lefeb (May 15, 2008)

Crossing my fingers at the moment... Waiting for the answer which should be pretty soon...


----------

